# Meguiars Wheel Spoke Brush (waste of time)



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

Just want to say this is the worst thing I have bought so far!

It's lasted 8 wheels before all the bristles have got tangled, and it’s now fairly ineffective. I feel a trip to the green wheelie bin coming along.

Can anyone recommend a good wheel brush that can last with multi spoke alloys?

Tim


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Tim,

I had one and it fell apart too, bristles were fine but it broke where the metal joins the handle. 
Got a refund so not all bad.

I'm going to try one of these:
http://www.chemicalguys.com/Brush_p/acs_203.htm

Neil.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought that Chemical Guys brush, it was re-labelled as a Flash product in my local Halffords, £5.99 if I remember correctly.

It's very robust, but just doesn't reach the back of the alloy as well as the Meguiars Wheel Spoke Brush. It'll come in handy for in between the spokes.

Just ordered another Megs brush to keep me going till I get to the States in March, think I'm going to go for a couple of these

http://www.autogeek.net/ezdebrfca.html

Not sure if any of the UK Based Suppliers stock them. Looks much more upto the task.


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

i saw some scratch free scotch brite pads at the weekend in costco, i wonder how scratch free they really are, who wants to test?


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

khizrs said:


> i saw some scratch free scotch brite pads at the weekend in costco, i wonder how scratch free they really are, who wants to test?


Sounds like your the man for the job


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna get shouted down because of cost but these are ace

The top right three










They have plastic rods with very dense carpet fibre on the end. Cost around £40 plus delivery

from Mike Milbourne at the polishing company

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/wheelbrushkit.html

I've been hammering them for a couple of months and they are as good as new still.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope they've patented those. They look ideal. Edit: Just read the guff and they do have a patent pending.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

£40


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

40 notes does seem a little bit spendy, but if they do the job!


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

I might have to try some of those

Kev


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I ordered a Vikan wheel brush last night to do the inside wheel wall. 

Cost about £9 + p&p and looks to be good quality (going off the pictures, I'll obviously know better when it arrives).


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Feeder said:


> I bought that Chemical Guys brush, it was re-labelled as a Flash product in my local Halffords, £5.99 if I remember correctly.
> 
> It's very robust, but just doesn't reach the back of the alloy as well as the Meguiars Wheel Spoke Brush. It'll come in handy for in between the spokes.
> 
> ...


Feeder the EZ brush is good but you can't really scrub with it as it's not that strong, but it's great for loosening the dirt and reaching the back of the wheel:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

timwuk said:


> Just want to say this is the worst thing I have bought so far!
> 
> It's lasted 8 wheels before all the bristles have got tangled, and it's now fairly ineffective. I feel a trip to the green wheelie bin coming along.
> 
> ...


i got a couple of own brand wheel brushes from halfrauds about a fiver each twelve months later still going strong :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Megs brush is fine as long as you rinse it out properly after every use and give it a "twirl" in between your hands, seems to keep the bristles on my one looking new anyways


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> The Megs brush is fine as long as you rinse it out properly after every use and give it a "twirl" in between your hands, seems to keep the bristles on my one looking new anyways


Seconded, i've had mine over 6 months, used it on looads of cars and its still pretty much as good as new, no bristles falling out etc.

As Clarky says if u clean it out after it lasts longer, i always give mine a good rub through with my hands after using 

Gaz


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Seconded, i've had mine over 6 months, used it on looads of cars and its still pretty much as good as new, no bristles falling out etc.
> 
> As Clarky says if u clean it out after it lasts longer, i always give mine a good rub through with my hands after using
> 
> Gaz


I think megs have had a bad batch, read about a few falling apart, i'd contact them for a replacememnt of the new stock.

I use these - cheap as chips (literally) and do a superb job on heavily gunked up wheels!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Wheel-...2QQihZ011QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lion said:


> I think megs have had a bad batch, read about a few falling apart, i'd contact them for a replacememnt of the new stock.
> 
> I use these - cheap as chips (literally) and do a superb job on heavily gunked up wheels!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Wheel-...2QQihZ011QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'm not convinced they wouldnt scratch the alloys, i only ever use a wheel brush on the inner rims, all faces get the wash mitt


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I ordered a Vikan wheel brush last night to do the inside wheel wall.
> 
> Cost about £9 + p&p and looks to be good quality (going off the pictures, I'll obviously know better when it arrives).


Is it like this one, under 6 quid + VAT for a small qty? Let us know what they are like please

https://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/prod119918


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

jonboy said:


> Feeder the EZ brush is good but you can't really scrub with it as it's not that strong, but it's great for loosening the dirt and reaching the back of the wheel:thumb:


Cheers for the advice :thumb:

Looking at the more detailed pics they bristles do look very thin and long which as you say wont be that strong. The search continues


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

vindaloo said:


> Is it like this one, under 6 quid + VAT for a small qty? Let us know what they are like please
> 
> https://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/prod119918


Looks like it. I did see that website plus a couple of others that do them a bit cheaper but there were minimum orders and the usual farce of £5 for the brush plus £6 P&P so in the end I just got one from smartvaleting.co.uk

I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I'll let you know what it's like.


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Lion said:


> I think megs have had a bad batch, read about a few falling apart, i'd contact them for a replacememnt of the new stock.
> 
> I use these - cheap as chips (literally) and do a superb job on heavily gunked up wheels!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotary-Wheel-...2QQihZ011QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


LOL.

Sawn-off bog brush. Genius. And a tidy earner I'll bet, having come from the pound shop.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

r44flyer said:


> LOL.
> 
> Sawn-off bog brush. Genius. And a tidy earner I'll bet, having come from the pound shop.


:lol: :lol: spot on it really is a chopped bog brush


----------



## mk2 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been using tesco wheel brushes recently, they are soft enough not to scratch but stiff enough to clean well and the can also be manipulated in order to fit in/around different apetures and angles. Not bad for less than 2quid!







:thumb:


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

I've read this thread a few times, and was interested in what people had said as i had just ordered the megs wheel brush.

Although i've only used it a few times, i must admit, it does seem to be pretty good. It certainly gets in all the places and reaches to the back of the rims and it seems to keep it's shape/bristles. i make sure it's cleaned dried and stored properly.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the Megs wheel brush is a love or hate affair, I disliked it and gave it to my dad who liked it so much I got him another one!

I use that blue tesco's brush when I need to use a brush on the winter wheels.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally, I love the Megs brush. It's kind of a one trick pony though as it really works best for cleaning the barrel of the wheel.

Just FYI for anyone who really likes this brush as I do . . . Meguiar's has discontinued it. So, stock up if you want to keep using it.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

No we haven't discontinued it in the UK...only in the US has it been discontinued.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

My Vikan brush arrived a few days back. Seems like a thoroughly good piece of kit, the wire is plastic coated and I can't get a any bristles to come out by grabbing them and pulling them so I would assume it's fairly solid. 

It's also got two different types of bristles and is a sort of conical shape. I can't quite suss out if the bristles at the front are just denser or are actually stiffer than the ones at the rear.

Long story short it seems worth the money and it looks built to last forever.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

juli_harris said:


> No we haven't discontinued it in the UK...only in the US has it been discontinued.


Really? Meguiar's sends all the good stuff to Europe . . . wheel spoke brushes, #16.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Mikeyc said:


> Really? Meguiar's sends all the good stuff to Europe . . . wheel spoke brushes, #16.


It's because we have such high demand for them over here. We still have the full brush range


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

There all crap IMO

I made my own in the end as i was feedup with all these crap wheel brushs that where to harsh for my wheels and didnt do the job i wanted.

i got a long peice of plastic for the handle about 13 inchs long with some flex in it and some cheap tesco sungs cut a peice off about 2 inchs by 3 inchs made a hole in the 2 inch end about 2rd of the way in and super glued the plastic handle inside.

job done, it never scratched my wheels, and held plenty of water and wash.


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

james_mk6 said:


> There all crap IMO
> 
> I made my own in the end as i was feedup with all these crap wheel brushs that where to harsh for my wheels and didnt do the job i wanted.
> 
> ...


Are you BA from the A-Team?


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

timwuk said:


> Are you BA from the A-Team?


 how come? im a bit before the A-team time have i said something like him?


----------

